# World Cup 2018 2022 draw



## 7strings (Dec 2, 2010)

What a farce!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 9, 2010)

7strings said:


> What a farce!



+1..total nonsense...$$$$$ is where it is at...nevermind, i can tell you the last 4 :

Brasil / germany / Italy / Argentina (not sure on that one)

EDIT as for 2022 : Brasil / Germany / Italy / China


----------

